# Indoor Archery Range in McDonough



## pursuitarchery (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello all...I am new to this forum, but it looks like a great group of people here.  I wanted to put the word out that I am in the process of opening an indoor archery range in McDonough.  The range will be in the back of my business.  I am not planning on being open daily at this time, but was thinking of doing some tournaments/money shoots 2-3 times a month....more if there is a desire from shooters.  I hope to be open February.  We are currently building targets, lighting, etc.  to get ready.  Any input or advice is welcome. The range area will be approximately 35X120 feet.  

Thanks


----------



## DanielHunter (Jan 26, 2013)

I would come and shoot. That's close to me.


----------



## billyblob (Jan 26, 2013)

Keep us posted. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 26, 2013)

Definitely would be interested. Keep us posted on dates.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 27, 2013)

Shoot yea! I would look forward to this,I live in Mcdonough!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm in Mcdonough too and if you need some input shoot me a pm and I'll be glad to help out.


----------



## StickbowDrew (Jan 27, 2013)

Can't wait! I will be there to help get it going! Give me a call!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds great!!! We will be there to help get it set up!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jan 28, 2013)

Let us know, I will be there.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 28, 2013)

How is the range coming along?


----------



## pursuitarchery (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Everyone. Thanks for the replys.  I am still jumping through the County Government hoops to get everything signed off on so we can start moving in, etc.  I will post an update on times soon.  I am meeting with the County tomorrow to find out what needs to be done to building to get a certificate of occupancy.  

Thanks again,


----------



## DanielHunter (Feb 4, 2013)

have you heard anything on the range?


----------



## billyblob (Feb 14, 2013)

How is it going


----------



## billyblob (Feb 25, 2013)

Is this still a go?


----------



## billyblob (Apr 7, 2013)

??????


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm taking it as a no go based upon the fact its been 3 months since a post


----------



## hound dog (Apr 7, 2013)

3darcher said:


> I'm taking it as a no go based upon the fact its been 3 months since a post



I hope not. Being in my back yard and all.


----------



## DanielHunter (Apr 7, 2013)

This would be sweet


----------

